# Games of the Month: June 2011



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2011)

Probably the biggest 3DS month so far, but there's tons of other stuff too. I also made some amendments to the formatting to make it look a bit more "professional".

If I missed a game you really want coverage on then simply send your write up to me (via PM). If it's good enough and follows proper formatting I'll add it here with credit to you! <b>Check the "Other Releases" section at the bottom to see what games I would want write ups for but am not all too qualified to do myself.</b> You can also do write-ups for games not bolded or games I didn't even list. Sometimes things slip my eye.

Some rules and stuff. 


Spoiler



- No flaming. If I list a game you don't like, too bad. If I don't, too bad. 
- This is mainly North American releases, sorry. I'll, on occasion, do a European or Japanese release if it's big enough and not already out in America. 
- If a game is already released in English and is being released again for another region, I won't bother adding it. Like say if Half Life 2: Episode 3 was out in America in April (it won't) and it came out in May in Europe, I won't list it for May. I'll also do the same if a game was released in English (aka Europe or America) and is being released in Japan. 
- I get my dates from GameFaqs, Wikipedia, and IGN, so if a date is wrong don't blame me. You can, of course, point it out and ask me to fix it if you have the right date.



<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3D</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> 3DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Nintendo EAD/Grezzo
<b>Published by:</b> Nintendo
<b>Release date:</b> June 16th (Japan), June 17th (Europe), June 19th (North America), June 30th (Australia)
<b>Genre:</b> Action Adventure
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Played it before, not interested
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> THROUGH THE ROOF

<img src="http://dsmedia.ign.com/ds/image/object/077/077881/ocarina_3d_finalboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I played this game not too long ago and thought it was good, just not the greatest game ever (which many people believe it is). Spicing up the graphics and adding a boss rush mode isn't a huge draw to me. Master Quest has been available before so whoopie. It's just not what I feel like is the "3DS killer app".
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Resident Evil: The Mercenaries 3D</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> 3DS
<b>Developed by:</b> Capcom
<b>Published by:</b> Capcom
<b>Release date:</b> June 2nd (Japan), June 28th (North America)
<b>Genre:</b> TPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> I didn't like the original Mercs mode, not worth it as a standalone game
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> THROUGH THE ROOF AGAIN

<img src="http://pspmedia.ign.com/psp/image/object/087/087865/Resident-Evil-Merecenaries_n3DS_BOX-tempboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I played Resident Evil 5 and I wasn't too thrilled with the Mercs. It was a pretty standard survival game, the only exception being that it's Resident Evil. Even though it's expanded here, I just don't really see the big draw to it. I'd much rather spend less money on Resident Evil 5: Gold Edition to get Resident Evil 5, all its DLC, and a Mercs mode.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>inFamous 2</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3
<b>Developed by:</b> Sucker Punch
<b>Published by:</b> SCE
<b>Release date:</b> June 7th (North America), June 9th (Australia), June 10th (Europe), 
<b>Genre:</b> Action
<b>My Hype Level:</b> I don't own a PS3 but I've been wanting to try the original at least
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Probably some decent hype for fans of the original.

<img src="http://pcmedia.ign.com/pc/image/object/038/038010/infamous_2_tboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">Fortunately for PSN members, I believe the original inFamous was available for free following the hack so you may as well pick it up before this. Anyway, I've been wanting to get a PS3 with the original (also for other games), but it looks like a fun action romp. I'm sure fans of the original will love it.
</p>


<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Duke Nukem Forever</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Gearbox Software/3D Realms
<b>Published by:</b> 2K Games
<b>Release date:</b> June 10th (Japan, Europe, Australia), June 14th (North America)
<b>Genre:</b> FPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> This feels like it's gonna be bad
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> IT'S DUKE NUKEM

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/873/873999/Duke-Nukem-Forever_X360_US_ESRBboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I don't see what the hype is. It's been delayed through hell and back and has become nothing more than a running joke. Fans of the original Duke Nukem games have since not cared and it seems only kids who hear funny Duke Nukem quotes think this will be awesome. If anything it'll just have a few jokes in it but be full of dated game design and boring gameplay. Plus the graphics look like they're ripped out of Doom III.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Alice: Madness Returns</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Spicy Horse
<b>Published by:</b> EA Games
<b>Release date:</b> June 17th (Europe, North America)
<b>Genre:</b> Action Platformer
<b>My Hype Level:</b> MY GOD YES
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Eh.

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/143/14323746/Alice-Madness-Returns_X360_US_ESRBboxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">The original Alice was no masterpiece of gameplay but it was a huge piece of environmental art work. It looked great and the way a twisted Wonderland was presented was beautiful. It's been 10 years since the original came out and we finally get a sequel. I have pretty high hopes for this to live up to the original, and hopefully it'll succeed. I'll be placing a pre-order ASAP.

It also comes with the original game so there's no reason to not pick this up.
</p>


<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>F.3.A.R</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Day 1 Studios
<b>Published by:</b> Warner Bros. Interactive
<b>Release date:</b> June 21st (North America), June 22nd (Australia), June 24th (Europe)
<b>Genre:</b> FPS
<b>My Hype Level:</b> The series never looked too interesting
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Haven't heard much here

<img src="http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/object/045/045906/fear3_rp_360boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">The FEAR series in general hasn't looked that amusing too me. It's trying to make a legitimate horror game and FPS game at once. I just don't see the appeal. I know plenty of people enjoyed the first and the second was met with some rough reception, so know one knows how the third one will turn out.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Super Street Fighter IV: Arcade Edition</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Playstation 3, Xbox 360, PC
<b>Developed by:</b> Capcom
<b>Published by:</b> Capcom
<b>Release date:</b> June 23rd (Australia), June 24th (Europe, also for PC), June 28th (North America), June 30th (Japan)
<b>Genre:</b> Fighting
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Still haven't picked up SSFIV so I may pick up this
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> It's Super Street Fighter IV!

<img src="http://xbox360media.ign.com/xbox360/image/object/105/105971/ssf_iv_arcade_edition_360boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">It's a pretty standard SSFIV re-release with some extra content, but luckily it's also available as DLC for current SSFIV owners. I've been meaning to pick up a version of this so I may just buy it when the price goes down. SSFIV: AE is a pretty large for PC owners though as it marks the first version of SSFIV for the PC (they were jumped over for the original SSFIV and have been stuck with the original SFIV until now). Either way, it's probably the biggest fighting game this generation, you may as well get it if you want it.
</p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Child of Eden</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Xbox 360, PlayStation 3
<b>Developed by:</b> Q-Entertainment
<b>Published by:</b> Ubisoft
<b>Release date:</b> June 14th (Xbox 360) September 2011 (PS3)
<b>Genre:</b> Rhythm
<b>My Hype Level:</b> I love Q-Entertainment, can't wait
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Probably meh

<img src="http://media.ign.com/games/image/object/143/14354640/Child-of-Eden_X360_US_ESRB_4-15boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">This should be awesome. The game is a spiritual successor to Rez, which was great.  "The objective of the player in Child of Eden is to save Project Lumi, which is near completion, from a virus attack. If finished, Project Lumi would reproduce a human personality in Eden, the artificial intelligence inside which Rez took place." I don't have a Kinect, but I think I'll still enjoy it with a controller. I'm really excited for this one and considering most of Q-Entertainment developed games are fun and unique, we should have a great game on our hands.

Thanks to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a> for the write-up <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Shadows of the Damned</b></div><!--h-->

<b>Platform:</b> Xbox 360, PlayStation 3
<b>Developed by:</b> Grasshopper Manufacture
<b>Published by:</b> EA
<b>Release date:</b> June 21st
<b>Genre:</b> Third-person shooter
<b>My Hype Level:</b> Can't wait, NMH was awesome and this should be too
<b>GBAtemp Hype Level:</b> Should be higher

<img src="http://ps3media.ign.com/ps3/image/object/142/14274036/shadow_damned3601boxart_160w.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />
<p align=" " class="none">I'm really excited for this one. The gameplay is reminiscent of RE4, only faster paced and crazier. With an achievement description "Kill 5 enemies using the BIG BONER", you know its gotta be awesome <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" />

Thanks to <a href='http://gbatemp.net/member.php?name=Fudge' target=_blank title='View profile for member Fudge'}>Fudge</a> for the write-up <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/smile.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="smile.gif" /></p>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>Other Releases</b></div><!--h-->

<ul><li>Hunted: The Demon's Forge: 6/2 (Australia), 6/3 (Europe), 6/23 (Japan)</li><li>Dungeon Siege III: 6/16 (Australia), 6/17 (Europe), 6/21 (North America)</li><li>Magic the Gathering: Duels of the Planeswalkers 2012: 6/15 (North America)</li><li>White Knight Chronicles II: 6/9 (Australia), 6/10 (Europe)</li><li>White Knight Chronicles: Origins: 6/3 (Europe)</li><li>Record of the Agarest War Zero: 6/14 (North America)</li><li>Wii Play: Motion: 6/13 (North America), 6/24 (Europe)</li><li>Half Minute Hero: Super Mega Neo Climax: 6/29 (North America, Japan)</li></ul>

<!--h--><div style="background: #DDE6F2;border: 1px solid white;border-bottom: 1px solid #5176B5;border-top: 1px solid #5176B5;color: #5176B5;font-size: 12px;font-weight: bold;margin: 0;padding: 5px;"><b>DLC and Demos</b></div><!--h-->

<ul><li>Megaman Legends 3: Protoype Version: 6/6 (North America), 6/7 (Japan, Europe)</li><li>Homefront: Fire Sale: 6/7 (North America) (Xbox 360 only)</li></ul>


----------



## Ikki (May 28, 2011)

I believe the Temp isn't that excited about Mercs 3D.


And Alice fuck yes. Do want.


----------



## fiftyten (May 28, 2011)

Ocarina is my 3DS killer app.  I haven't played it in over ten years, and I remember loving every minute of it.  I'm ready to replay it again with updated visuals and in 3D.

Also, being a huge fan of the TPS RE games, Mercs might prove to be awesome for my tastes.  There are going to be some different modes, plus for the first time MOVING WHILE SHOOTING and FIRST PERSON VIEW OPTIONAL.  Also you can assign and level up character skills.  Pretty neat. Also online multiplayer, yes please. And lets not forget this will probably be the most visually impressive 3DS title to date.

All in all June looks to be the month that I finally jump on board with the 3DS.  Then again, I will have my hands full with inFamous 2 which the hype level is "THROUGH THE ROOF" for most PS3 owners.  I've also still got Okamiden to play and Radiant Historia to finish.. so I may hold off another month or two when I can buy these games preowned and save a bit of cash.

Also, any reason why Shadows of the Damned was left out of the list at the bottom?  Game looks promising, it's a Suda15 game after all!

EDIT:  And Red Faction Armageddon, that ought to be in the top list!  Guerrilla was an excellent game!


----------



## Master Mo (May 28, 2011)

For me it`s Alice: Madness Returns. The game looks great. I love how diverse it is... Cannot wait!

Also I`ll get OoT, since it is an amazing game, even though it is not my fav ToZ-title (aLttP). I think many people haven`t played it yet and even though it`s on the VC maybe some people are a bit quenched because of the dated look... Now they get a chance to play it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And al last I`ll only get Resi if they`ve included an option for TS-controls... So I gonna have to wait for reviews, since I haven`t seen anyone mention another control scheme nor have I seen anyone missing it in any impression! I`m very disappointed thus far but who knows...

EDIT:



			
				fiftyten said:
			
		

> Also, any reason why Shadows of the Damned was left out of the list at the bottom?  Game looks promising, it's a Suda15 game after all!


...and from Mikami-San so it has to be awesome. Looks like Resi4 on Crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haven`t seen enough of it though.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 28, 2011)

Am I the only one waiting for Dungeon Siege III ._.


----------



## FlashX007 (May 28, 2011)

Awesome titles. Looking forward to playing them.


----------



## VashTS (May 28, 2011)

i hate the lull between big system announcements.  this looks to be a shitty summer for gaming. oh well, i got a kid coming in july so half my summer is gone anyway. 

here's to wii play: motion being ok and continue to wait for skyward sword.


----------



## Mythrix (May 28, 2011)

I bought the 3DS on launch day, but Street Figher 3DS just isn't fun enough for me to keep playing. Really looking forward to an actual game (Zelda)! Mercs is meh, I prefer an actual story-driven game rather than another "play these stages X number of times to get a high score". Have enough of those games on the iPad.


----------



## Narayan (May 28, 2011)

I only see alice. looks tasty. very.


----------



## FlashX007 (May 28, 2011)

Some of them may be bad but in my opinion it's because the market is a little slow right now and developers can't throw out any good games.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 28, 2011)

this month is all about zelda
wish I had a 3DS


----------



## Cyan (May 28, 2011)

I may buy Zelda, even if I completed it years ago.
It would be my first 3DS game, I don't have any to play since the console launch.

There weren't any mario game this month?
I thought paper mario was due for june 6th.
amazon list it for december 31th  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I want to play Alice madness, but I hope EA didn't put a DRM in that game too, I don't have a PSN account.


----------



## machomuu (May 28, 2011)

Guild, when talking about F3AR you say it doesn't look "amusing" to you.  Don't you mean appealing, or for lack of repetition, enticing?


----------



## shakirmoledina (May 28, 2011)

possibly the most unique game on the list is alice (ie, surprise title) but i must say, the 3ds has some good games coming out this month


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild, when talking about F3AR you say it doesn't look "amusing" to you.  Don't you mean appealing, or for lack of repetition, enticing?



The series just hasn't had any draw for me. I'm not a big fan of horror games (I mean I play Silent Hill games with my friends and I guess you can count Resident Evil as "horror") and there really hasn't been any appeal to me. It's a scary FPS game, whoopie.

EDIT: Minor note, I closed last month's GotM thread just so people don't necrobump it or anything. Somebody did that for the April edition I think (back then though I was TV Tempers so I couldn't lock my topic).


----------



## ShadowSonic2 (May 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Megaman Legends 3: Protoype Version: 6/6 (North America), 6/7 (Japan, Europe)



I thought the Capcom Dev Team said this game was postponed to a date later than the eShop launch? Or was there another change? Official Blog link here


----------



## Ikki (May 28, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not even that much of a horror game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 28, 2011)

ShadowSonic2 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GameFaqs said it was coming June 7th. Sorry if I was wrong.


----------



## Scott-105 (May 28, 2011)

I'm looking forward to Zelda, and possibly inFAMOUS 2. still need to finish te original though.

Oh, and possibly resident evil mercenaries, depending on how much money I have.


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 28, 2011)

VashTS said:
			
		

> i hate the lull between big system announcements.  this looks to be a shitty summer for gaming. oh well, i got a kid coming in july so half my summer is gone anyway.
> 
> here's to wii play: motion being ok and continue to wait for skyward sword.




CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## KiraKat (May 28, 2011)

Ocarina of time 3DS, actually looks really well done so i guess that'll be on my list, RE:Mercs has fail written all over it :\ but inFamous2 and Alice ..........*stare* do want o_o


----------



## Jolan (May 29, 2011)

Half-Minute Hero? For the PSP? Again?
AWESOMENESS OVERWHELMING!


----------



## ov3rkill (May 29, 2011)

Yeah, awesome lineup. I'm just waiting for LoZ Ocarina of Time 3D and Resident Evil The Mecenaries 3D, by then I'll probably get a 3DS. From the previews so far of those two games, they look awesome and interesting enough. Probably gonna wait for review too. haha.

Alice Madness Returns would definitely rock but I'm gonna get it on PC. F3AR and Duke Nukem Forever, not so much, probably just gonna rent it or read the review. As for Infamous 2, I haven't even played the first one yet. LOL!


----------



## mightymage (May 29, 2011)

AND THERE WAS GREAT REJOICING
PC SUPER SF4 AE


----------



## Vinnymac (May 29, 2011)

Just like Super Mario 64 DS, The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 3DS won't let us down. SSFIV looks good, and the 3DS one seems to be the best game on the console atm. I don't know much about F3AR, but I played #1 and #2 and enjoyed the story/gameplay. However when I played both the titles on consoles it didn't have the same appeal as it did on PC. I would have to say I am looking forward to OoT the most, it has showed a lot of good improvements.

P.S. Alice does look creative & pretty.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 29, 2011)

Other than Ocarina of Time, looks like a boring month.
Though i'm pretty sure there are a few other titles I want coming out this month, and I just don't realize it at this point in time.


----------



## OrGoN3 (May 29, 2011)

Hey Guild McCommunist,

I share your hype level on Alice: Madness Returns. So do the employees of my local Gamestop, and most of their customers. There's huge hype surrounding that game.

Everybody is super hyped for Duke Nukem. Based on the videos we've seen, it looks like legacy Duke (none of that Manhattan Project crap), with the same crude humor as usual.

I also want to share my dismay with how unfair it is that Australia gets a collector's edition of LoToT and the USA doesn't. Complete garbage!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 29, 2011)

Shadows of the Damned is the only thing I'm buying this month. 

Shinji Mikami, Akira Yamaoka, and Suda51 trio super team? It's already the game of the year.


----------



## Raikiri (May 30, 2011)

wow a lot of good stuff! especially since i have all consoles! (except a 3DS for now)
to bad i'm out of money to buy any of these


----------



## Taleweaver (May 30, 2011)

I'm one of the "yeeeey, Zelda!" fanbois. I never played that ocarina of time thoroughly (just messing around with a hacked VC rom doesn't really count), and thus far the rest of the 3DS lineup looks "meh" to me (okay, SFIV looks solid, but I'm not a fan of those kind of fighting games). It'll be my first 3DS game as well.


Duke Nukem forever...I'll wait for the reviews. Sure, Duke Nukem 3D was awesome, and long development time _may _pay off (starcraft 2, anyone?)...but the standards for a FPS have risen substantially since then. And most of the things that made it great (to young teenagers) were also a bit controversial.
I may be cynical, but...I think this game can only be good if politicians want to get it banned or censored.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2011)

Jolan said:
			
		

> Half-Minute Hero? For the PSP? Again?
> AWESOMENESS OVERWHELMING!
> 
> It's not for the PSP, it's for the XBLA.
> ...



Considering how often Australia gets fucked over with censorship and game releases, I'm pretty sure we can live without a cheap plastic ocarina packed in.

Side note to everyone: Arcade Edition for SSFIV is not available for the 3DS and there's been no announcement of it yet. If you're wondering why I've criticized SSFIV 3D so much, this is one big reason why.


----------



## Langin (May 30, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ~SNIP~
> 
> Side note to everyone: Arcade Edition for SSFIV is not available for the 3DS and there's been no announcement of it yet. If you're wondering why I've criticized SSFIV 3D so much, this is one big reason why.



This

I still hope Capcom releases it at least as DLC.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 30, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> I still hope Capcom releases it at least as DLC.



Well it's available as DLC for all the consoles it's currently releasing on (minus the PC) so it wouldn't surprise me if they don't release it on the 3DS.


----------



## Langin (May 30, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why shouldn´t they release it on 3DS as DLC?

The E-Shop has not been released yet.


----------



## Paarish (May 30, 2011)

Lightning said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly is the difference?


----------



## Langin (May 30, 2011)

30084pm said:
			
		

> Lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean Arcade and normal?

Arcade has a few more characters(4) and some more things dunno exactly. >.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 30, 2011)

SSFIV is turning into a sports game. They just release a new one every year with some shitty updates and slap on a brand-new pricetag.
and even worse, people buy the shit.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 30, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> SSFIV is turning into a sports game. They just release a new one every year with some shitty updates and slap on a brand-new pricetag.
> and even worse, people buy the shit.


Welcome to Street Fighter.


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> SSFIV is turning into a sports game. They just release a new one every year with some shitty updates and slap on a brand-new pricetag.
> and even worse, people buy the shit.


Don't talk shit when you dont know what your talking about ok? SSF4 AE can be dled as dlc for 15 bucks or you can go and buy it disc based for 40. Besides the 4 characters, there are a bunch of new features such as being able to follow high ranking players replays and only watching replays from those with high scores in the online portion. You are not forced to buy the update you can still play with poeple who buy it they just wont be able to use the new 4 characters. As a fighting game fanatic this has to be the best way to implement new characters into an already popular fighting game. Your ssf4 doesnt become obselete when everyone transfers to ssf4 AE because you can still play with them and now you find a huge crowd of idiots just bashing for the sake of bashing.


----------



## machomuu (May 30, 2011)

cris92x said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call you a fanatic.  While I don't agree with Malice, so far his argument is more solid than yours.


----------



## cris92x (May 30, 2011)

Tell me about the time you were able to play madden 09 with your friend who had madden 10, or how you only payed 15 dollars for the next version. Each to his own, poeple buy sports games every year because they want those updated rosters to them it isnt shit, therefore to someone who loves street fighter its great to be able to pay only 15 dollars to play the new version.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 31, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> SSFIV is turning into a sports game. They just release a new one every year with some shitty updates and slap on a brand-new pricetag.
> and even worse, people buy the shit.



You can take solace in the fact that it's not Street Fighter II. Just read the release history.

Also, they had the original Street Fighter IV, SSFIV (which is vastly better), and the AE adds 4 more characters as well as some character balancing and I think some improved online features (maybe). Sure beats the hell out of paying $15 for a CoD map pack.

And if it helps, for PC gamers, it's the only version of SSFIV you'll see on the PC so far.


----------



## Fudge (May 31, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 new characters and character balancing? That seems like something that would be included in a free update


----------



## Ethevion (May 31, 2011)

Street Fighter for me.


----------



## BORTZ (May 31, 2011)

Shadows of the Damned looks cool. 

Also my favorite and only part i usually read is the "my hype level" and the "GBAtemp hype level"


----------



## Leo Cantus (May 31, 2011)

Pre-ordered inFAMOUS 2. Can't wait until it arrives, I loved the original. Plus, there's the free UC3 beta.


----------

